# Formula ILF LImb Adapter



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I will be the first to admit to not being an engineer. My biggest concern would be taking what is (ideally) a very high performance item, (ideally) designed and engineered to work at its maximum potential in a given configuration and making it just good enough by forcing it to function in an unintended manner. Admittedly there is a lack of choice in the Formula line from Hoyt and others, but it is starting to grow. I have seen a number of threads started that ask if there is really that much benefit to the Formula system but have seen very few definitive responses that didn't sound like a Chevy/Ford argument. Are ILF rigs really not good enough, that we should all switch to Formula? Personnaly I will admit to a bit of the conspiracy theory bug and wonder if the big name shooters would choose these systems if it wasn't what the sponsor said they were going to shoot. And then we follow because they are using it, and we all want to be like them. I am nowhere in the league of any of these shooters, and my bow will outshoot me for the foreseeable future, and yet I sometimes wonder if I NEED a new set of TR7/Grand Prix F7/??? limbs or perhaps need to make the switch to a TR7 or maybe all the way over to a Formula IONX or whatever... I am not putting down your idea or efforts by any stretch. One of my favourite aspects of archery is all the tinkering, though this proposal is way out of my league. I just wonder if the realized results will justify the efforts/expense or if a good set of Formula limbs in a Formula riser would be the better choice for those that want to go that way. Anyhow enough rambling. I will be interested to see if it works and applaud you trying.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm not sure I follow you. Are you looking to adapt ILF limbs to formula risers, or formula limbs to ILF risers?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, I may have really been rambling if we are talking about going the other way.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

and again i reference this thread with the best adapter i have seen for shooting ILF limbs on a Forumla riser. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1125301

Chris


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> I'm not sure I follow you. Are you looking to adapt ILF limbs to formula risers, or formula limbs to ILF risers?


ILF Limbs to a Formula riser.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> and again i reference this thread with the best adapter i have seen for shooting ILF limbs on a Forumla riser.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1125301
> 
> Chris


Chris,

Yes, but apparently this never made it to the real world. Possibly as suggested that it was too costly


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

but it does look like he has them. And i didnt think $250 was too much to be able to use any limb on the Hoyt formula bows. Top of the line competitive gear is not cheap. And that gives you many more options. I opted to not buy a formula bow, so i could continue to use ILF limbs.

Chris


----------



## kenn1320 (Aug 28, 2004)

Chris the Uukha adapters are only $69. Unfortunately they only fit their limbs.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

kenn1320 said:


> Chris the Uukha adapters are only $69. Unfortunately they only fit their limbs.


Yes, and the one i linked to will work with ALL ILF limbs. If i bought a $700 riser with unique fitting limbs, $250 for an adapter that will let me shoot just about any limb on the market is well worth it in my opinion. $70 for an adapter that only works with one limb is a fair price since its limited. 

Not much difference in the long run between $700 and $1000 for top end gear. By the time its said and done, your at $2500-$3000 for the whole kit. Another $250 isnt going to break the budget. 



Chris


----------

